# تصميم منزل بمساحة 300 متر مربع (15*20)



## civilman86 (24 أبريل 2011)

:73:ارجو من الاخوة تقديم تصاميمهم حول منزل بمساحة 300 متر مربع 15*20
اتمنى من الجميع مساعدتي وطرح افكارهم 
اتمنى الردود باسرع وقت:73:
مع اطيب تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## سيروان محمود (24 أبريل 2011)

شنو طبيعة الأرض....؟ لازم تزويدنا باإطارالأرض إذا كان مسدودة أم لا.....


----------



## خلوف العراقي (26 أبريل 2011)

تفضل اخي لك ما تريد واكثر مما تريد ان شاء الله تعالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t220935.html


----------



## amafhh (26 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## علي صالح شلال (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الجفري (29 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## احمد البوهى (29 فبراير 2012)

مشكوررررر اخى الكريم


----------



## عرق جبار (24 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط لايفتح لما


----------

